# Replacement Cassette Blinds



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

Can anyone put in touch with a supplier of repalcement cassette blinds (blackout/flyscreen) for our 1992 hymer?

The flyscreens and cassette parts are showing their age.


----------



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm also looking Try this site
Good luck!


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Outdoorbits does Remis blinds or Remiflair Blinds


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Any good?

Johnny F


----------

